

Subway Implements New Security System That Sprays DNA on Robbers - replicatorblog
http://www.eater.com/2015/5/11/8588307/subway-implements-new-security-system-that-sprays-dna-on-robbers

======
pavel_lishin
> _That person is then marked, like Hester Prynne_

Seems like kind of a niche reference; are enough people familiar enough with
the novel to remember the protagonist's name?

